# JOIN US FOR AN EVENING WITH THE EXPERTS



## Fellow Follower (Aug 24, 2010)

CHECK IT OUT!!Join the UNC Experts for 'Evening with the Experts'This Tuesday, 1/11/11 at 8pmSpeak with Christine Dalton, PAabout "How Well Do You Know IBS?"...Sounds like a gameshow to me!







CLICK HERE TO JOIN THE CHATLearn more about IBS and ask all your questions!!


----------

